# Experimenting upload photos



## TuesdayEve (Mar 16, 2018)

Photo upload experiment


  
Am learning photos must be
cropped to appear right side up 
So far so good


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Mar 17, 2018)

Yes cropping is the answer to getting photos the right way up, l had the same problem.
Try putting more space between them as well so they don’t run into each other.
Love the dogs.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 17, 2018)

permission to add to NaPo image prompt thread?


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 18, 2018)

Dear xXx,
I have an idea of what your request means but
does that include all or some of them and how
does that occur? If I have to transfer them, please
explain how and if you transfer them, yes you have
my permission to transfer to NaPo. Thank you for
asking and showing an interest.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 18, 2018)

I love your photos, especially the big spiral leaf.... you have a good eye for composition, and of course the canine melts me... lol.... those eyes!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 18, 2018)

I do just about everything on my phone but the best
shots are from my iPad. The phone pics are blurry 
when enlarged... Also, an interesting point, the photos
will not transfer to WF with cellular data only through
a wifi connection.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks Fire, that  shot is one of those that looks good 
from any angle. It's actually turned sideways


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 18, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Dear xXx,
> I have an idea of what your request means but
> does that include all or some of them and how
> does that occur? If I have to transfer them, please
> ...



NaPoWriMo forum->NaPoWriMo prompts (tacked)
post #9

i link to the image thread, not one image.
sometimes the inspiration is in several images,
or notes about an image or dialogue.

make link on my next forum visit?
pls.n.thx


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes could you? Because I don't know how yet. Thx


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 24, 2018)

These were a few shots from Puerto Rico as were a couple
from the top of the thread.

 
These are just a some I found interesting.


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 27, 2018)

Love your pictures. Really liked the one with the purple flowers in it. 

HCole2576


----------

